# Tobacco



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't read about another cigarette on this forum without letting people know the alternatives.

I believe electronic cigarettes are a better alternative to cigarettes. I have not touched a cigarette in over a year because of my vape. I'm curious as to what everyone else thinks about them.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

My parents "vape". I use snus, and have done so since I was 11.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I would smoke cigarettes if I could but I have no way to get them because I'm underage and I have no friends to get any for me. So I'll just buy some when I turn 18 in a month.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> I would smoke cigarettes if I could but I have no way to get them because I'm underage and I have no friends to get any for me. So I'll just buy some when I turn 18 in a month.


What makes you want to smoke cigarettes? I think there are better alternatives to smoking cigarettes. Nicotine doesn't have to be as bad as cigarettes make it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Can a woman vape with her vag ?!?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

You have left out tobacco smoking with pipes or as cigars. You have also left out chew/snuff--non-smoking tobacco.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

You also forgot tobacco brownies.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do on-again-off-again thing. Mostly smoke when I'm drinking, or when I'm working a graveyard shift.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

tried the vape, I dunno not the same to me. if i'm gonna quit tobacco, which i will at some point in my life i'm just gonna go cold turkey. 

though have you read about: Magic mushrooms could help smokers quit - CBS News

kind of cool. I don't think i'd be a candidate, but i'm sure there are people here who would be


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Cigarettes for me. They don't sell e-cigarettes with nicotine here so there's no point.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

bollocks said:


> Cigarettes for me. They don't sell e-cigarettes with nicotine here so there's no point.


They most certainly do see e-cigarettes with nicotine in them.

E-CIGARETTE: What Nicotine Strength Do I Require?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Quit smoking at 20 and never vaped tobacco but yes, most of my family now vapes. lt's amusing to watch your grandmother use what could easily appear to be a one-hitter to the untrained eye but l'm glad she switched to it.

I was shocked at how easily l gave up the nicotine but my already bad sugar habit is still trying to compensate for it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I occasionally (rarely) use snus and every once in a while I'll smoke a cigar.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I occasionally (rarely) use snus and every once in a while I'll smoke a cigar.


I have to resist the urge to vomit when i see people use chew oh god. I dunno why I'm sure there's worst things, i think it's psychological.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

prplchknz said:


> I have to resist the urge to vomit when i see people use chew oh god. I dunno why I'm sure there's worst things, i think it's psychological.


The smell of regular long cut stuff will make me feel sick. I had some bad experiences and can't shake them. Snus is a bit different. You don't have to spit it so it's not as bad.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> The smell of regular long cut stuff will make me feel sick. I had some bad experiences and can't shake them. Snus is a bit different. You don't have to spit it so it's not as bad.


i guess, that's fine. yeah it's the spitting that bothers me. I want to slap the people who spit in public


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Neither. I don't smoke anything and all people I know don't smoke anything because they never done that/they stopped smoking/cigarettes are so expensive that only people who sleep on money can afford them. But I heard that electronic ones are getting better sales lately.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonszu said:


> Neither. I don't smoke anything and all people I know don't smoke anything because they never done that/they stopped smoking/cigarettes are so expensive that only people who sleep on money can afford them. But I heard that electronic ones are getting better sales lately.


Seems like a certain element of society (that often relies on government benefits) can afford them fine...


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Seems like a certain element of society (that often relies on government benefits) can afford them fine...


I won't point out with fingers, not the same country, not the same sales so I cannot relate to this. It's just my observation - less people smoke because prices are sky rocketing and electronic cigarettes are getting lower in price. I understand why the traditional cigarettes sells less since for one box off the lowest price I could buy 6 whole breads... >> The most expensive covers 10 breads and now bread is overly expensive too. 

On the other hand there is still many people who smoke normally so cigarettes are selling just fine.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Neither. Tried smoking cigarettes one time when I was a teenager. Hated it. Watched my grandpa who was an avid smoker die of cancer at the age of 57. Started out in his throat, they also removed part of his tongue. It was just awful. So, this had quite an impact on me. Made smoking lose its appeal. My sister and her husband both smoke. My sisters health is poor even though she is younger than me. Since my family has a history of cancer it just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> They most certainly do see e-cigarettes with nicotine in them.
> 
> E-CIGARETTE: What Nicotine Strength Do I Require?


You were right, they do have them. I bought the one with 24mg, seems to be working. I just hope 20 years down the road there won't be a study saying that e-cigarettes are the cause of some disease lol. I guess it's healthier than tobacco.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

My whole family smokes either sparingly or daily. I started smoking immediately after entering college before seeing how badly it affected my performance in, well, everything.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't smoke. Hate the smell. And I've never been offered a cigarette 'cause I'm too uncool  :laughing:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

No cigarettes for me. It smells too nasty. I saw someone vape in a bus terminal when I was waiting nearly all night for a bus. She seemed happy enough with it, and I was happy, too, because it didn't seem to produce a bad odor.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I quit smoking years ago. Hate regular cigarettes. Menthols are where it is at. Newports. 

I used to think that these anti smoking people were annoying busy bodies. But I would remove smoking from the Earth tomorrow if I could. I even told my mother this, I said, "I can't wait to congratulate you at your funeral, when you become the billionth idiot to die from smoking." 

I am sick of this nonsense. It is slowly being phased out anyway. Tobacco companies are inherently immoral, they have sold an extremely addictive and dangerous product forever, and lied about it up till the 21st century, when it became absolutely impossible to deny. So, I would shut them down. And smokers can go through their withdrawals over a few weeks. I am willing to take that suffering over the longer term suffering. 

We even got the government willing to give them free medicine to help them quit, and they still won't do it. My mother won't do it. 

And these guys break all the rules anyway. They don't care about other people.

I don't like unnecessary sensory input. And every day I am breathing smoke in my nose. It's not harmful to me, it just annoys me. Even if you are driving your car down the street in front of me, I can smell your smoke driving behind you. I smell it everywhere. In traffic. I can smell somebody smoking on the sidewalk, while driving. I pump gas at the gas station, I will smell smoke. I walk into the mall, I will smell smoke walking from the parking lot to the entrance. School. Work. It's just everywhere when you are in public and outside. It is part of the atmosphere.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

As time goes on, the less tolerance I have for the smell of smoke on people. If someone smokes regularly, they smell like stale cigarettes and it's just nasty.


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

While e-cigarettes are a brilliant alternative, some of us smokers will still find there is a certain aesthetic value to smoking cigarettes. It's difficult to explain without sounding like I'm promoting the act of smoking. 

Many people have said that they wish they had never taken it up in the first place, and, as of yet, I haven't thought that at all. While it takes the money out of my pocket that I could put to "better" use and slowly destroys my health/physical well being, smoking is more of an experience to me. Vapour pens suck the sentimental value out of it. If I wanted to quit, I would quit cold turkey. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

StellarSkies said:


> While e-cigarettes are a brilliant alternative, some of us smokers will still find there is a certain aesthetic value to smoking cigarettes. It's difficult to explain without sounding like I'm promoting the act of smoking.
> 
> Many people have said that they wish they had never taken it up in the first place, and, as of yet, I haven't thought that at all. While it takes the money out of my pocket that I could put to "better" use and slowly destroys my health/physical well being, smoking is more of an experience to me. Vapour pens suck the sentimental value out of it. If I wanted to quit, I would quit cold turkey. Just my 2 cents.


Hopefully you live in a warmer climate because, come winter, that experience will include freezing outside.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I dont like tobacco. Never smoked a cig, have done hookah roughly 5 times in my life i think. Not my thing (also asthmatic). Im currently into someone who might be a smoker, cause sometimes she smells of smoke. Might be interesting if it gets anywhere.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

I quit smoking a few years ago. It was hard and took a couple tries , but eventually went cold turkey. I still want one if I see or smell a cigarette, but I have a pretty strong will so I resist.


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

I honestly don't know _why_ a non-smoker would want to try smoking. I can understand smokers having trouble to break the habit - cigarettes are very addictive. But really.. they come with a lot of health risks. They smell, too.

If you think it's "cool" or it would be "fun", it's neither. If you want to relieve stress, there are many other things that do just that _and_ would improve your health. Like exercising. I highly encourage everyone to stay away from cigarettes or anything of the like.

I'm not trying to offend anyone - this is just my two cents. I'm sorry if this comes across as so.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

conundrum94 said:


> I can't read about another cigarette on this forum without letting people know the alternatives.
> 
> I believe electronic cigarettes are a better alternative to cigarettes. I have not touched a cigarette in over a year because of my vape. I'm curious as to what everyone else thinks about them.


Get you a tin of chaw, boy its good for the teethes


----------



## ivanthegypsy (Feb 16, 2015)

No.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I've been thinking of buying myself a pipe, actually.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't like tobacco unless it's rolled in a spliff.


----------



## melancauliflower (Feb 18, 2015)

I vape in between cigarettes. I got it bad.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Nobody within my family uses tobacco or vape products.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I smoke cigars. Sometimes I'll smoke small cigars such as half coronas, and rarely cigarillos if they're of good quality (they're usually not).


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Smoked around 15-20 cigarettes a day from age 16 to 20. Then I stopped after watching Allen Carr at my fourth attempt. Never touched a cigarette since (almost 2 years since I stopped).
Never used vaping either. In my opinion it's just a substitute for smokers to feel better about themselves for being too weak to stop.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

No no no


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

I smoke blunts and splifs, I try to stay away from cigarettes but if I do it's gonna be a Marlboro. I don't fuck with computer cigarettes.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

My dad smokes. I remember me and my brother used to hide his lighters and packs of cigarettes. Now we just force him to go smoke outside. XD When I was younger I thought if you even smoked one cigarette you would be addicted for life so I vowed I would never smoke a single cigarette ever. When I grew up I realized that wasn't the case however as I've smoked a couple of times and I'm no more addicted than I was before. 

I still hate the smell of cigarette smoke though. It just UGHHHHH!!! Thankfully its not allowed in public places where I live.


----------

